# Need Hd locals Evansville,IN



## kyspdr (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a 622 thats around 3yrs old and is acting up more and more. Freezes up, sound but no picture and other little wacky stuff. I'm not on contract at this time, so probably could get dished up and recieve 722. But if we ever get Hd locals we may require another dish(maybe??), so hate to have to pay later for service call. So to make this to the point, is Evansville locals ever goin HD like they have been on Direct?


----------



## looney2ns (Sep 20, 2007)

Heck your better off picking them up OFF AIR anyway.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

NObody *NEEDS* HD.

You can breathe without it. Your heart will still beat without it. Lack of it will not impede your digestive system or bloodflow.

HD is a WANT, not a NEED.


----------



## Byrus (May 9, 2009)

I've been waiting for Evansville locals forever too. It sucks seeing smaller markets added every month, ahead of us. I would use a antenna if half the 
stations used enough power to reach me.


----------



## kyspdr (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm too far for OTA I want HD locals, I don't have to have 'em, just want 'em!


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

I've been watching OTA for the past two years in Evansville. Really surprised that they have not added this location. They have a lot of customers in the area since it is very rural. All I can think is that we are not covered well by one of the spot beams on 129.







Above is the DirectTV spot beams and you can see Evansville is not well covered.


----------



## Byrus (May 9, 2009)

Well if they had a problem with spotbeams, we wouldn't get sd locals.


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

Byrus said:


> Well if they had a problem with spotbeams, we wouldn't get sd locals.


Different bird, SD locals are on a 110 spotbeam. 
A lot of the East coast local HD feeds are on 65 spotbeams 
while my dish is pointing at 129. 
Maybe they don't want to pay to repoint the dish.
Who really knows but it is strange that DMA's with lower populations 
are added before Evansville.


----------



## kyspdr (Aug 20, 2008)

It was only 8 or 9 yrs ago we got any locals at all, if my memory serves me.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Coming up on 6 years, available back on 12-11-03. My memory for time frames is no better, probably worse. Looked this up at http://www.dishuser.org/listlogs2003.php.


----------

